
Broken Promises of Privacy Response to Failure of Anonymization Paul Ohm - jacquesm
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1450006
======
pasbesoin
The SSRN web site continues to be a pain (for me, at least). Here are some
alternative URL's:

[http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/paul/anonymization-
fai...](http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/paul/anonymization-fail-privacy-
law-fail)

<http://epic.org/privacy/reidentification/ohm_article.pdf>

